# What is the blue on rats eyes and why do they show it?



## mzunderstood09

In the picture Zorro has the blue of his eyes showing, I think I read somewhere its called "shrimp butt" (?), at least what I have been calling it, what I want to know is why he shows it, it doesn't happen all the time just randomly when he has his "dramatic chipmunk" moments, he just stops moving and hops to face me and it is like we are having a staring contest. I just always wanted to know what it was and why rats show it. Its not bulging because his eyes aren't moving, nor does he brux at the time. Does it have to do with a certain "mood" he could be in? Is it voluntary/involuntary? Does anyone else ever see this?


----------



## Kinsey

It's the white of the eye, just like on a person. Rats have large irises that make their eyes appear to be dark, but the blue-ish white is the white of the eye. I think (don't quote me!) that it is called the schlera.(spelling? D


----------



## lilspaz68

Normally you don't see it unless a rat is stressed/excited and their eyes are open very wide...its normal.


----------



## PitterPatter

Zorro must be excited here, then...


----------



## Babs

Yep, it's normal. My boy Basil does it all the time when he's getting treats. See? 

View attachment 5227


----------



## EleashaC

My girl, Delilah, does the same thing. It's just when she has her head tipped down, and looks up. Like Kinsey said, it's just like the whites of our own eyes. It amuses me greatly. It seems like her innocent look, to me.


----------



## HighwayStar

Look at that chubby boy~! And Basil is a cutie too~! I love it when people post pictures of their rats.


----------



## Science_puns

My rat shows the whites when I give her meds in honey yoghurt


----------



## Z.royer

I was just looking for a reason why my rat shows the whites of his eyes. I'm surprised to see a rat named after me


----------



## CooperLover999

My boy Cooper does it when I give him his food.


----------

